# Black Friday bargains - UK



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Not sure if this reminder/item will be of interest or use. However, over the past few years the UK retail industry has jumped on the US bandwagon of running ‘Black Friday’ sales (Friday after Thanksgiving), this year falling on 28 November. Basically it’s the equivalent of the manic UK New Year sales. 

Anyhow the press predict online shopping offers will be bigger and better than previous years with the likes of Amazon, Argos, Currys, PC World all posting hundreds of offers. Plus the high street stores as well (of little significance unless you are planning a visit to Blighty). 

There are also other key online shopping dates to put in your diaries. Cyber Monday and Manic Monday, which fall on the second Monday of December. 

I appreciate there may well be some logistical problems and costs, but depending on the bargain or if you have family coming across or even if you are planning that ‘special’ gift for friends and family back home for Crimbo, you might want to keep your PCs logged on, tuned in and see what’s on offer. 

Just a thought and a heads up. 

Black Friday 2014: Get ready for the biggest online shopping day in history - Telegraph


----------

